

Ask HN: How do you go about recruiting? - jonursenbach

We've (gdgt.com) have been looking for some PHP engineers for a few months now but have had zero luck with job postings. I've recently tried to step up my game by going to the SF PHP meetups, but that's also produced no results. I hate working with recruiters, and I also hate telling people too much that we're hiring because I feel like I'm coming off as spammy.<p>So I ask you, how do you go about recruiting? Maybe we're just not being agressive enough?<p>Also, we're hiring. :)<p>http://gdgt.com/jobs
======
gspyrou
You could try Stackoverflow Careers <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/>

